# (CERRADO) [Aceleración grafica] OpenGL y 3D INTEL en Gentoo?

## ZaPa

Hola buenas a todos, veamos, alguien tiene idea si puedo tener aceleración opengl y 3d en mi portatil en gentoo? la gráfica es una intel, alguien sabe algo?

Espero respuestas, muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.Last edited by ZaPa on Thu Jul 12, 2007 4:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Zapa, una de las normas del foro es leer toda la doc posible y googlear hasta el ultimo extremo antes de postear. Vos no lo estas haciendo. Por cada pequeño y simple problema abris un post, cuando en el handbook o los howto esta claro. Te pido por favor que lo tomes en cuenta, porque me da la sensacion de que no estas haciendo. Asi no se aprende nada. Y calculo que tenes muchas ganas de aprender, como todos nosotros.

Saludos

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_%28855GM%29_chipsets

----------

## i92guboj

Sip, es bueno acostumbrarse a buscar las cosas antes de abrir hilos a lo loco. Usa la función de búsqueda del foro, o incluso mejor, usa algo como "site:forums.gentoo.org lo que quieres buscar" en google. Así puedes usar google para buscar en estos foros, ya que, desgraciadamente, nuestra función de búsqueda no es muy buena.

También están estos sitios, donde buscar cosas relacionadas con Gentoo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml

Hay muchos más, pero con esto se puede resolver casi todo. 

Por supuesto, usa el foro si lo necesitas. Pero antes intenta valerte de la documentación que ya existe, si no, es necesario duplicar la información de forma inútil.

----------

## ZaPa

Despues de numerosos intentos ya he conseguido tener aceleración opengl y 3d en mi querido laptop con gráfica intel.

Pero ahi un problema..... tengo activada la aceleración pero cuando me pongo a jugar a un juego que trabaja con opengl no sobrepasa los 5fps y va a golpes...

Aqui pego la salida de glxinfo:

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

Aqui pego la salida de glxgears:

```

4584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 916.756 FPS

4682 frames in 5.0 seconds = 936.293 FPS

4680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 935.974 FPS

4674 frames in 5.0 seconds = 934.611 FPS

4654 frames in 5.0 seconds = 930.502 FPS

```

Tiene muchisimos fps nosé porqué al intentar jugar no funcióna.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Me sumo a la duda.

Yo estoy en las mismas y ya emergÃ­ el driver correcto a mi targeta grafica (ademÃ¡s de estar especificado en el make.conf y recompilado el sistema enterito con la USE correspondiente).

EL glxgears no lo puedo abrir, directamente no lo tengo, aunque con el driver y la USE habrian de bastar, Â¿no? Sencillamente no sÃ© que hacer y estoy googleando (no intensivamente) desde hace 2 dias..

EDITO: Ahora estoy emergiendo mesa y mesa-progs. Ya tengo el opengl entre otros...

----------

## sefirotsama

Estoy por desdecirme... ya no sÃ© si la tengo o no....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sefirot@localhost ~ $ glxgears -info
> 
> GL_RENDERER   = Mesa GLX Indirect
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, @ZaPa, no te fíes de indicador de glxgears, no es un test fiable. Tira más de cpu que otra cosa. Es útil para saber si dri funciona correctamente, pero nada más. En tu caso, no se lo que puede estár provocando la lentitud. ¿Te pasa lo mismo en otros juegos o es solo ese? Intenta probar asegurándote de no tener nada en segundo plano que pida mucha cpu.

Tu dri está activado porque así lo dice glxinfo. 

@Sefirotsama, según la salida de glxgears creo que no tienes dri activo, pero puedes comprobarlo usando "glxinfo | grep direct". No tengo experiencia alguna con drivers de Intel, así que no se si se me escapa algo específico de estas tarjetas. Esperemos que alguien con experiencia en estos menesteres acuda.

----------

## ZaPa

De nuevo muchisimas gracías a todos por vuestras respuestas,veamos.

Me pasa lo mismo en todos los juegos.

6thpink, los valores que salen al hacer el test para el opengl son 900fps (como has podido observar en mi anterior mensaje). Pero lo curioso es eso, que cuando un juego tira de opengl no sube de 15fps, un ejemplo por ejemplo es el Counter-Strike 1.6, al abrir el juego (sin empezar a jugar), solamente en los menus de counter-strike 1.6 no sobrepasa de 15 fps, cuando con mi ati en mi ordenador de sobremesa con el mismo juego y la misma versión de wine en los menús del juego (sin empezar a jugar) muestra más de 70 fps y se juega perfectamente.

Y bueno el test sobre la aceleración 3d y opengl también lo he verificado mediante cedega que tiene sus opciones para comprobar si esta la aceleración activa y bueno, dice que esta todo OK. También comprendo que cedega trabaja sobre los comandos en consola (está cláro).

Pero bueno, como digo, según los tests realizados de aceleración yo tengo la aceleración 3d y opengl activada, pero ahún asi parece que no está activada, nosé es algo muy raro.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Parece que he encontrado algo buscando en google con site.... (como me dijó 6thpink) jeje  :Very Happy: .

Aquí teneis lo que he encontrado:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221078&start=32

Tiene algo que ver con esto? o ese parche es solo para que este disponible en el kernel tambien la 915?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Tienes razÃ³n voy a investigarlo:

 *Quote:*   

> sefirot@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> direct rendering: No
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
> ...

 

----------

## sefirotsama

Mi xorg.conf "aparentemente" carga el modulo

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "videocard0"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

(he estado googleando)

en este link: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml#doc_chap3

En el kernel marca esto: (vigila que aparece bloqueado con -- si tienes activado el intelfb)

```

Processor type and features --->

<*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device drivers --->

   Character devices --->

   <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

(Enable your chipset instead of the above.)

   <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

               <*>   Intel I810

```

----------

## sefirotsama

Por cierto es normal que el comando lspci | grep AGP no me devuelve nada. Una salida vacia como si solo hubiese apretado intro. Es normal? Creo que no...

Pues he cometido un error y no me furrula (me respondo yo solo).

En fin he compilado el nucleo y demÃ¡s.... bla bla bla reinio y voy a emerger x11-base/x11-drm

Primer intento me falla y me pide que recompile el nucleo con las opciones mencionadas anteriormente como [M]odulo o desactivado..

Lo hago reintento y obtengo esto:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 to /
> 
>  * x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]
> 
>  * x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]
> ...

 

Por supuesto glxinfo | grep rendering me dice que no tengo 3D. Voy a seguir probando hasta dar en el clavo.

----------

## sefirotsama

OOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOEOEOEOE

He vuelto a rehacer lso ultimos pasos (al final no he compilado el x11-drm)

```

sefirot@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

direct rendering: Yes
```

Solo aviso que esto "empieza a ir" pero aÃºn queda un largo camino por recorrer... empieza por ir a la biblioteca a estudiar.

XD

----------

## ZaPa

Alguna novedad? alguien sabe algo? yo sigo con mi "supuesta" aceleración opengl y 3d activada, digo supuesta porqué me dice que la tengo activada y cuando juego es como si no estuviera activada.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo he seguido estos 2 y te aseguro que tengo beryl, ut2004, tribal troube, ppracer, ET full 3D acelerados y sin problemas.

Aquí 1

Aqui 2

----------

## ZaPa

Eleazar he estado investigando y al parecer el tema de los fps en los juegos aunque la aceleración este activada sea porqué como estas tarjetas su memoria propia es de solo 8mb y lo demás es compartido con la ram, parece que ser que solo coje los 8mb de tarjeta, como puedo hacer para que comparta con la ram? me muestra que tengo opengl y direct3d activado pero en los juegos no rinde.

Porcierto sefirotsama, he intentado marcar estas opciones en el kernel que tu me has dicho que marque:

```

Device drivers --->

   Character devices --->

   <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

(Enable your chipset instead of the above.)

   <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

               <*>   Intel I810 

```

Pero no me deja marcarlo ya que esta como "bloqueado" como tu dices, tengo que vigilar que no este activado el intelfb, que es el intelfb? como lo desactivo?

Muchas gracías.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Estos debes marcarlos como modulos (mejor que mejor):

```

Device drivers --->

   Character devices --->

   <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

(Enable your chipset instead of the above.)

   <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

               <M>   Intel I810 
```

Si te aparecen bloqueados sean seguramente pq tienes activado esto:    (DEBES DESACTIVARLO)

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

               < > Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/945G support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Compila, metelo en el grub, reinicia y escribe esto a ver que te cuenta:

```
glxinfo | grep direct 
```

Si te da activado pero te muestra este error libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b  tranquilo que a mi tambiÃ©n me pasa, y no sÃ© como quitarlo (he estado googleando mucho y al parecer no mata).

Lo de los juegos que dices, enseÃ±anos tu xorg.conf.

Ahora ya obtengo estos resultados con el glxgears:

 *Quote:*   

> sefirot@localhost ~ $ glxgears -info
> 
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
> 
> GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225
> ...

 

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Eleazar he estado investigando y al parecer el tema de los fps en los juegos aunque la aceleración este activada sea porqué como estas tarjetas su memoria propia es de solo 8mb y lo demás es compartido con la ram, parece que ser que solo coje los 8mb de tarjeta, como puedo hacer para que comparta con la ram? me muestra que tengo opengl y direct3d activado pero en los juegos no rinde..

 

Agregale esta linea en tu xorg.conf, en la seccion "Device":

```
        VideoRam        16384 
```

O un valor mas alto...vos elegis.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa: No se puede comparar nunca la cantidad de hardware que hace falta para hacer girar dos engranajes en pantalla (si bien irán algunos otros test por debajo) con lo necesario para tirar de un juego completo mucho mas complejo que dos engranajes, lleno de texturas y objetos en 3D... Por ende, de por sí es lógico que si glxgears te da 900fps, un juego te de mucho menos.

Esto dependerá siempre de la complejidad del juego en cuestión.

La cantidad de memoria ram asignada como memoria de video solo hace al tamaño maximo de textura que el GPU podrá procesar, 8Mb es muy poco pero así le pusieras 32 o 64Mb, los resultados de glxgears y del juego serían los mismos.

Si el juego carga es por que con 8Mb de memoria de video basta.

La cantidad de memoria se configura desde el setup de la portatil (a leer el manual de la misma se ha dicho)

Y de paso, dejo un OffTopic: Sefirotsama, desde hace un tiempo ya te leo con todos los caracteres correspondientes a acentos cambiados, Soy yo solamente? (Esto va desde cualquiera de mis pc gentoo, o desde windows, indistintamente)

Algun problemita en locales probablemente.

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, esto sigue igual, me dice que tengo la aceleración opengl & direct3d activada y en los juegos no llega ni a los 9 fps en los menús, y cuando empiezas a jugar, 2/3 fps...

Bueno, veamos, aquí pego la salida de lspci de la vga:

```

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

```

Como pueden ver tengo una grafica Intel 915.

Aquí pego la salida de: glxinfo | grep direct

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

Como pueden ver la aceleración 3d, esta activada.

Ahora aquí pego la salida de glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Y bueno, por último, aquí pego mi xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

No sé que tengo mal, he probado con varias modificaciones de xorg.conf en la section "Device" que he encontrado relacionados con el tema (googleando) y nada.

Y bueno también he probado lo que me ha dicho achaw de ponerle la memoria para la gráfica y sigue igual.

Ya no se me ocurre nada más y nosé que tengo mal, ya qué al intentar jugar (en cualquier juego) me funciona mal, y bueno, de la bios no tengo que tocar nada de la memoria de la gráfica ya qué en windows los mismos juegos van perfectamente. 

Espero respuestas,saludos.

Muchisimas gracías por su atención.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola, a to2,

Disculpas mil por no responder antes, pero he tenido algo de trabajo ultimamente y se me dificulta entrar al foro. Por lo que he podido leer en esta parte hay algo que aun no me convence mucho. Mi experiencia personal sin animos de polemizar con ninguno es que si coloco como módulo esta sección, el 3D se joroba y anda con muletas, mientras que si lo coloco embebido en el kernel todo funciona bien, por otro lado hay que acotar que en:

```
   <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

               <*>   Intel I810

                <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->  
```

debes seleccionar esta ultima linea y con un vulgarius enter, te abre un submenu donde le indicas que tu video es 915 y no 810, con eso creo que ya deberia ser más que suficiente para conseguir el 3D a tope.

De no resultar esto deberias revisar las USES con las que has compilado el xorg, ya que quizas le dices al kernel que tienes 3D pero xorg aun no se entera  :Razz:  .

Te pego mi xorg que como dije funciona al pelo:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load "synaptics" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

       Option "XkbModel"   "inspiron"

       Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Option       "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"      "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   #HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

   #HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

   #HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

       HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

       VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Option      "Clone"             "true"  # [<bool>   

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"   # <i>

        Option      "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "true"   # [<bool>]

        Option      "NoAccel"   "false"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

El #   Load  "GLcore"  esta comentado ya que en la guia de beryl recomiendan hacerlo por algun conflicto que ahora no recuerdo, lo acoto por que he visto tu xorg y esta descomentado.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, eleazar, tengo marcadas esto en el kernel:

```

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

               <*>   Intel I810

                <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  ---> 

```

En la última linea me faltaba darle al intro y seleccionar 915, la he seleccionado, he guardado los cambios, he puesto la imagen en el grub y todo el rollo... y bueno decír que ahora al hacer el test me dice que no tengo ni OPENGL ni 3D.

Que ha pasado?

He pensado que seria cosa de xorg.. pues he puesto el tuyo tal cual copiar y pegar, y bueno, sigue, igual, ahora me dice que no ahi ni 3d ni OPENGL, esto es muy raro.

Que más puedo hacer? esque ahora si que me dice que no tengo aceleración por ningún lado.

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

A mi esas mismas opciones dentro del nucleo me daban error, por eso las compilÃ© como modulos.... Cada vez que cambio de kernel algo me pasa que no acaba de ir todo finito (ahora uso el 2.6.20 y va de maravilla).

A ver ZaPa, en tu make.conf tienes puesta esta variable?

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

 

La tenias cuando emergistes el xserver? Si no es el caso te tocaria hacer algo un pelÃ­n bestia...

Esto huele a chamusquina y existe una soluciÃ³n algo bestia ^^

Escribe las linias de configuraciÃ³n al milimetro "tal y como deberian ir". Sobretodo mira te las variables use que utilizas y quieres tener activadas.

Una vez hecho todo con el nuevo nucleo compilado haz esto:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync && time emerge -aeuD --newuse --color y world

 

DespuÃ©s de esto vete a dar un laaaaaaaaaaargo paseo, cuando acabes el paseo ducha te, cena, llama el/la novio/a ves a dormir y al dia siguiente haz vida normal (ves a trabajr, estudiar lo que sea) y cuando vuelvas mira te el ordenador a ver si ha acabado.

Reinicia la maquina y mira de nuevo a ver si va. Si no va pues... que sepas que habrÃ¡s recompilado todo tu sistema!

xDDD

Supongo que alguien te recomendarÃ¡ que mejor solo reemerjas el servidor X y seguramente tambiÃ©n funcione... pero si lo haces con todo el sistema pues eso que te llevas, xDDDD

----------

## ZaPa

Veamos, yo en ningún momento he emergido el servidorx.

Es necesario para la aceleración grafíca?

Tampoco tenia puesta esa variable en el make.conf, ya la he añadido.

Ahora para que surga efecto tengo que re-emerger el servidorx?

Como seria? emerge xserver tal cual?

O como?

Espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías por su atención.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Opsss disculpa pero se me ha ido un lapsus, es de comentar que algunos Juegos no van a furular con el dri, un caso comun es el UT2004 que algunas veces va y otras le da igual correr como tortuga, por lo que lo he solucionado en la configuración del juego seleccionando el opengl en vez del direc rendering  :Razz:  . despues de eso va a todo tren.

En cuanto a que no tienes 3D suena a que no has echo el eselect opengl set xorg-x11. Has de recordar que estas tarjetas gráficas no tienen un buen reconocimiento como el de nvidia y han de trabajar con algo de lentitud, para beryl y todo eso ha de usarse con aixgl y olvidate de xgl.

Para que te des una idea observas los test de glxinfo y glxgears

```
 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1,

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x64 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

###################################

eleazar@Dell-1300 ~ $ glxgears

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

4246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 849.170 FPS

4392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 878.245 FPS

4408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 881.549 FPS

4418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 883.444 FPS

4376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 875.068 FPS

4334 frames in 5.0 seconds = 866.658 FPS
```

----------

## ZaPa

Eleazar como he dicho anteriormente, no es que no tenga 3d solamente, si no, qué tampoco tengo opengl, no tengo aceleración gráfica, y esto ha ocurrido al cambiar en el kernel por mi driver correcto (915) antes tenia seleccionado el otro, pues al cambiar a mi driver correcto, he reiniciado y ha desaparecido la aceleración, que hago?

Alguíen tiene una 915 como yo?

Saludos.

Espero respuestas,muchisimas gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo tengo una 915, y lo más seguro tal como me sucedio en un tiempo es que los sources estan corruptos. Lo solucionas de una manera sencilla.

```
rm -rf /usr/src/* && rm /etc/kernels/* && rm /var/tmp/portage/* && emerge -C gentoo-sources && emerge gentoo-sources
```

 despues de eso recompilas tu kernel limpio y desde cero como debe ser, sin configuraciones viejas que de vez en cuando quedan corruptas en el sistema. Cuando termines debes reconfigurar el opnegl con un 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

PD:

Recuerda seguir la guia que te di para la configuración del kernel. Yo tengo la misma gráfica y funciona bien solo es de hacerlo correctamente.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  [...] algunos Juegos no van a furular con el dri, un caso comun es el UT2004 que algunas veces va y otras le da igual correr como tortuga, por lo que lo he solucionado en la configuraciï¿½n del juego seleccionando el opengl en vez del direc rendering  . despues de eso va a todo tren.

 

Yo tengo esta grafica y uso el Unreal Torunament GOTY edition (el primer juego de todos con la expansiÃ³n, que me lo comprÃ© en su dia y todavia juego) y con el dri activado me va bien.

Solo que hay ocasiones que va super-follado (como si el reloj fuese mucho mÃ¡s rapido de lo normal). Cuando pasa eso debo reiniciar todo el sistema para que vaya bien.

Podrias explicarme un poco esto?

----------

## ZaPa

Sefirotsama si fueras tan amable, podrias poner paso a paso como lo has echo tu? esque googleando  he encontrado varios metodos, pero como tu tienes la misma gráfica que yo, si pudieras poner como lo has echo paso a paso, te lo agradecería muchisimo.

Muchisimas gracías a todos los que ayudan en este foro.

Saludos, espero respuestas.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, intentando emerger el xserver me da este error:

```

!!! Cannot write to '/usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled'.

!!! Please check permissions and directories for broken symlinks.

!!! You may start the merge process again by using ebuild:

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.2.0-r2.ebuild merge

!!! And finish by running this: env-update

```

Dice que mire mis permisos... si estoi ejecutando esto como root :S.

Como soluciono esto? alguíen me puede ayudar?

Muchisimas gracías a todo por su interés.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

ZaPa, creo que ya he explicado lo que hice... Primero deberias marcar las opciones del kernel que ya comentamos, yo las tengo como modulos porque de la otra manera no me iva bien.

Este primer paso creo que lo tienes hecho (lo el kernel).

Luego revisate bien tu /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Puedes mirarte el mio aunque no lo tengo muy afinado pero me va bien en mi portatil:

Sobretodo REVISALO SEGÃN TUS NECESIDADES

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

#    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Buttons" "5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

   Option       "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

  Gamma   1.00  1.00  1.00  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "AGPMode"           "4"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "True"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "videocard0"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen 1"

 Device "videocard0"

 Monitor "Monitor0"

 Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered"

Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

A parte en las USE del /etc/make.conf tengo dos para el xorg (las deberias tener al compilar las X sinÃ³ a recompilar con las nuevas USE te toca):

USE="dri xcomposite" (por supuesto hay mÃ¡s).

TambiÃ©n en el /etc/make.conf :

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

A ver... has hecho ya todo esto? Reiniacia toooooodo el ordenador, Â¿vale?

```
glxinfo | grep direct 
```

Te dice yes?

Si te dice no haz esto

 *Quote:*   

> time emerge --color y --newuse x11-base/xorg-server

 

Cuando acabe te dira el tiempo que ha tardado, xD. Si despues de esto no te va, no sabrÃ© que decirte.

Â¿La resoluciÃ³n al arrancar tampoco te va bien?

No tiene mucho que ver...pero por Ãºltimo mi grub (por la resoluciÃ³n del arranque) Tengo instalado 915resolution y esta entrada en el grub (te recuerdo que te puede variar). Esto es secundario

 *grub wrote:*   

> title Suspend2 Vanilla kernel 2.6.20
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /kernel_test root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318 resume2=swap:/dev/sda4

 

----------

## ZaPa

He estado revisando y revisando manuales, y tengo que decir sefirotsama que he visto que para que la aceleración funcione ahi que reemerger el xserver.

Y el error se muestra cuando va por el 6 paso de emerger el xserver, y el error es este:

```

!!! Cannot write to '/usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled'.

!!! Please check permissions and directories for broken symlinks.

!!! You may start the merge process again by using ebuild:

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.2.0-r2.ebuild merge

!!! And finish by running this: env-update 
```

Como puedo solucionar esto?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

No sÃ© que decirte la verdad... puede que haciendo revdep-rebuild se te solucione este problema...

No te go respuestas para todo asÃ­ que puede que acabe diciendote una burrada como que desinstalaras las X y las reinstalaras...

No sÃ© bien como ayudarte

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno y sigo sin poder hacer un emerge x11-drm..

Este es el error que me muestra:

```

 emerge x11-drm

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-base/x11-drm-20070314 to /

 * linux-drm-20070314-kernelsource.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20070314-kernelsource.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20070314-kernelsource.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20070314-kernelsource.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20070314-kernelsource.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20070314-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20070314-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20070314-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20070314-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20070314-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking x11-drm-20070314-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * checking linux-drm-20070314-kernelsource.tar.bz2 ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r3

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20070314 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  x11-drm-20070314.ebuild, line 49:   Called kernel_setup

  x11-drm-20070314.ebuild, line 144:   Called die

!!! Please disable or modularize DRM in the kernel config. (CONFIG_DRM = n or m)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20070314/temp/build.log'.

```

Alguien sabe como puedo hacer desaparecer ese error  y poder emerger el servidor x?

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> !!! Please disable or modularize DRM in the kernel config. (CONFIG_DRM = n or m)
> 
> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
> 
> !!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20070314/temp/build.log'.
> ...

 

Si, leyendo, cosa que no haces mucho Zapa. En ese error te dice exactamente que hacer:

```
!!!Por favor, desactiva o modulariza DRM en la configuracion del kernel
```

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *achaw wrote:*   

>  *ZaPa wrote:*   !!! Please disable or modularize DRM in the kernel config. (CONFIG_DRM = n or m)
> 
> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
> 
> !!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20070314/temp/build.log'.
> ...

 

Es exactamente lo que me pasaba a mi y te dije. Marca como modulos las opciones del kernel que hacen falta para la grafica. Luego evidentemente instala el kernel.

Venga que no es tan dificil.

No podemos conducir por ti.

----------

## ZaPa

Buenas a todos de nuevo,ya los he marcado como modulos:

OS RECUERDO QUE TENGO UNA INTEL CON CHIPSET 915, o por lo menos eso aparece en el lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

```

Bueno y aquí he pegado lo que tengo marcado en el menuconfig del kernel...

```

 <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                              │ │  

  │ │                      < >   ALI chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   ATI chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                            │ │  

  │ │                      <M>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                              │ │  

  │ │                      <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                     │ │  

  │ │                      < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                      < >   SiS chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                      < >   VIA chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                      <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                         │ │  

  │ │                      < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                      < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                      < >   ATI Radeon                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                      <M>   Intel I810                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                      <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                                                  │ │  

  │ │                      < >     i830 driver                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                      <M>     i915 driver                                                                         │ │  

```

Ahora ya he podido hacer un emerge x11-drm, okey hasta aquí, todo perfcto.

Se completa el proceso y reinicio el pc, compruebo si tengo aceleración y oop  :Sad:  NOOO. Sigo sin aceleración gráfica.

Bueno, pues pienso "Como los he marcado como modulo,tendré que cargar el modulo", pero hago un:     modprobe -l y me responde:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/i915.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/i830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/i810.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/zd1211b.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/zd1211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/crypto/geode-aes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/amd64-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/crypto/sha1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/crypto/cbc.ko

```

Y bueno, por probar he echo un modprobe i915, y me muestra este mensaje:

```

WARNING: Error inserting agpgart (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/i915.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Y me aparece lo mismo si hago un modprobe i810...

Y al hacer un lsmod: 

Ningún modulo de nada de gráfica esta ahi listado en el lsmod.

Estoi ya casi dejando esto así se me esta resistiendo demasiado, pero bueno.

De nuevo pego aquí mi xorg.conf para que me digan aver si tengo algo mal.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Y bueno una dudita que tengo sobre el xorg.conf, si yo he seleccionado en el menuconfig el 915, en la sección de la gráfica en el xorg.conf que tengo que poner Driver "i915"? o dejarlo como está?

EDITO: Bueno, he echo un emerge para todo el servidor x y esto sigue igual, también había echo lo que me dijó elazar; limpiar toda la config de kernel y demás, y de paso aproveché y actualicé al kernel 2.6.20 y esto sigue igual :S.

Tambien dejó aquí la salida de: glxinfo | grep direct:

```

i915 DRI driver expected DDX version 1-1.5.x but got version 1.4.1

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Lo más raro de todo esto y lo que más me mosquea, es, qué, como he dicho en mensajes anteriores, antes en el menuconfig del kernel, especificamente al marcar esta linea:

```

<M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

        < >     i810 driver

        <M>     i915 driver

```

Antes en mis mensajes anteriores que supuestamente tenia aceleración 3d y opengl (segun los tests y demás) pero al arrancar un juego no funcionaba la aceleración (los tests decían que sí tenia aceleración pero verdaderamente no tenia)

Pues según la salida de lspci, yo tengo una gráfica con chipset i915 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

```

Pero la primera vez que hice para intentar hacer funcionar la aceleración, pues me equivoqué y tenia seleccionada la linea de i810 driver, y ahi es cuando los tests me decían que tenia aceleración pero realmente no tenia aceleración ya que cuando comproba con el test de cedega (que es lo mismo, lo sé) pues aveces según le daba la vena, me decía que tenia 3d o no, según le daba la vena... Esto es lo que me mosquea...

Saludos y muchisimas gracías a todos y gracías a esta comunidad!!

Espero respuestas y de verdad muchas gracias.

PD: Sefirotsama muy bueno lo de "No podemos conducir por tí"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Como te dije anteriormente como módulo el Direct Rendering Manager y el driver 915 por experiencia propia no funciona en mi laptop que es un Dell Inspiron 1300 y con un lspci

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
```

 y si te fijas bien es la misma gráfica que tu tienes.

Si la colocas como * dentro del kernel no necesitas estar cargando el módulo que por lo visto te esta fastidiando la vida. Tambien seria bueno si pegas to make.conf actual, ya que quizas lo que te este mortificando ademas de ese modulo sean tus USES y tu CFLAGS.

Aqui ienes el mio para que te des una idea.

```
##/etc/make.conf##

USE="additions nowrapper sdk vboxbfe vditool 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext X XML-Parser a52 aac aalib accessibility acl aiglx akode alsa amr apm arts async audiofile automount avahi berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bl cairo caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups custom-cflags dbus dfx dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss emerald emovix enca encode esd fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm ggi gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iaglx iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kqemu lcms ldap legacyssl libcaca libg libg++ libwww lirc live livecd lm_sensors lua lzo mad matrox md5sum midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp2 mp3 mpeg musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg openal openexr opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl pertty php png pnm ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime quotas radio rar readline real reflection rtc samba screen sdl sensord session slp smp sndfile speex spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl svg svga swat syslog tcpd tga theora tiff tivo truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts -unicode utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vnc vorbis webcam win32codecs winbind wmf x264 x86 xanim xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib zoran"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman /usr/local/portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=5

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache distcc distlocks"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ELIBC="glibc"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptic"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

USERLAND="GNU"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i915"

source /usr/local/layman/make.conf

```

 es de acotar que el xorg debe llevar la USE iaglx para poder usar el beryl. Despues de hacer los ajustes para curarme en salud le daria un 

```
emerge -uDvNe xorg-x11
```

 y despues de esto hacer el famoso 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno he marcado otra vez todos los componentes de la gráfica en el menuconfig con la 'x', bueno, pues, esto sigue sin funcionar...

Aquí os pego mi make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Linguas=es le decimos que todos los programas trabajen en español

LINGUAS="es"

USE="dbus hal"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"

```

Tengo algo mal en el make.conf?

Tengo que añadir algo más?

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías,saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ja ja ja ja ja, perdona que me ria pero es que me ha causado gracias, fijate bien solo tienes 2 USES y necesitas algunas más para el IAGLX igual para el opengl y el dri. Te recomende hace ya algunos post revisaras bien tu make.conf. Alli tienes el mio, usalo como guia y ajusta el tuyo.

Despúes de eso simplemente emerge -uDvN world

----------

## i92guboj

Yo no tengo experiencia con este tipo de tarjetas, pero si veo qeu hay varias cosas que no pilláis aquí.

Para empezar, si vas a instalar x11-drm, no marques los módulos en el kernel. Es como instalar alsa-drivers: si compilas los módulos con ese paquete, no necesitas alsa en tu kernel, y solo te va a dar más problemas. 

```
* x11-base/x11-drm

     Available versions:  (~)20051223 20060608 (~)20060608-r1 (~)20070314 {kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux video_cards_i810 video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_nv video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_via}

     Homepage:            http://dri.sf.net

     Description:         DRM Kernel Modules for X11

```

Podéis verlo aquí: "DRM Kernel Modules for X11". O sea, decídete, o pasas de x11-drm o pasas de los módulos del kernel en menuconfig, pero si instalas los dos te harás la picha un lío para nada. Ni yo estoy muy seguro de que lo que  pasaría, posiblemente los módulos del kernel sean sobreescritos por los del paquete o viceversa, creando una situación quinielística nada recomendable cada vez que actualices cualquiera de las dos cosas. Si te lías con el tema, mejor pasa de x11-drm y marca los módulos drm en el propio menuconfig.

En segundo lugar, os estáis yendo directos a por X, y, la maldita realidad, queráis o no, es que hasta que el kernel no tenga interface drm a la tarjeta, lo que hagáis en X es INÚTIL. Yo me ocuparía antes de solucionar esto:

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y bueno, por probar he echo un modprobe i915, y me muestra este mensaje:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esto puede ser por varias cosas:

1.- Tu enlace /usr/src/linux no está apuntando al directorio correcto. Postea el resultado de "ls -ld /usr/src/linux" y de "uname -a" para que podamos asegurarnos.

2.- Tu kernel y tus módulos no están en sincronía, recompila ambos y reinstálalos. Quizás has recompilado el kernel y los módulos cuarenta veces, pero te olvidaste de hacer make install o make modules_install. Y por tanto estás usando un kernel antiguo. 

3.- También es posible que olvidaras montar /boot al instalar tu kernel. Recompila el kernel, reinstala todo con "mount /boot && make install modules_install" y luego reinicia. Trás eso, usa "uname -a" para comprobar la fecha del kernel, y fíjate que su fecha de compilación sea de cuando lo compilaste (o sea, cinco minutos atrás).

Todo lo que se discuta de Xorg, xorg.conf, dri, glx, o la ovejita Dolly, no servirá para nada hasta que la parte del kernel del driver no ande.

POSTDATA:

```

WARNING: Error inserting agpgart (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/i915.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Leer los mensajes de error ayuda (a veces). "Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" significa "Símbolo en módulo desconocido, o parámatro desconocido (ver dmesg)". O sea, que quizás fuera también buena idea "ver dmesg" justo después de intentar el modprobe. Quizás nos de algo más de información. Aunque, por regla general, todo este tipo de líos van de lo mismo: falta de sincronía entre el kernel y el módulo, por alguna de las causas que ya puse arriba, o algunas más extrañas y menos comunes.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, 6thpink.

El enlace simbolico esta correctamente creado, aquí la salida de:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 may 10 13:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3

```

Y la salida de uname -a que confirma que estoi utilizando el kernel 2.6.20:

```

Linux localhost 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Fri May 18 12:16:29 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Yo siempre, cuando hago cualquier cambio en el menuconfig del kernel siempre hago:

make && make modules_install && make install

Ahora pego la salida de dmesg cuando intento cargar el modulo del driver de la gráfica.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno he marcado de nuevo todos los componentes de la gráfica en el menuconfig como modulo y bueno, despues de hacer un:

emerge -uDvN world

Y bueno, he reiniciado, hago un lsmod y ooh! ha cargado los modulos:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   28672  1 

drm                   109080  2 i915

intel_agp              23580  1 

agpgart                27592  3 drm,intel_agp

```

Pero bueno, sigo sin aceleración 3d.

Y bueno Eleazar, lo que he echo es hacerme una copia de seguridad de mi make.conf (para probar) y he copiado el tuyo tal cual, despues he echo un emerge -uDvN world y despues de esto, he echo por ultimo: eselect opengl set xorg-x11... 

He reiniciado   y sigo sin aceleración gráfica.

Ya no se me ocurre nada más, casi me estoi rindiendo porqué esto sigue sin funciónar, pffff....

Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracías a todos.

Espero respuesta.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Yo no tengo experiencia con este tipo de tarjetas, pero si veo qeu hay varias cosas que no pillï¿½is aquï¿½.
> 
> Para empezar, si vas a instalar x11-drm, no marques los mï¿½dulos en el kernel. Es como instalar alsa-drivers: si compilas los mï¿½dulos con ese paquete, no necesitas alsa en tu kernel, y solo te va a dar mï¿½s problemas. 
> 
> 

 

Compilar como modulo evita luego tener problemas al emerger el x11-drm. Si no es modulo peta. No sÃ© el porquÃ©.

Una cosilla zapa, tus USE siguen siendo:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="dbus hal" 

 

?????

Para que te hagas una idea, mis use sÃ³n:

 *Quote:*   

> USE=" X dri gcc64 alsa amarok arts cdr doc dvd dvdr dvdread encode gif jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph kde kdm mmxext mp3 opengl png qt qt2 qt3 symlink tiff truetype vorbis xcomposite ssl -ipv6 no-old-linux mad dbus hal unicode"

 

Supongo que sabes que las que tienen un - delante estan negadas, es decir no compilaran soporte para tal. No copies directamente mis use, mira lo que significan, por ejemplo con xcomposite y dri (requiere gentoolkit):

 *Quote:*   

> euse -i xcomposite dri
> 
> global use flags (searching: xcomposite dri)
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...

 

Para aÃ±adir nuevas use utiliza euse -e nueva_use (creo que era asÃ­, leete la documentaciÃ³n o edita el make.conf a mano).

MÃ¡s info en man euse.

Una vez tiene slas USE que necesitas (creo que no entendistes del todo el capitulo de las USE del handbook) puedes recompilar los paquetes que requieran ser compialdos:

emerge --newuse world

En el ejemplo podria haber puesto kdelibs o cualquier paquete.

Revisate las use que necesitas.

----------

## ZaPa

Y bueno alguien me puede decir las uses necesarias que necesito para que mi aceleración 3d y opengl funcione?

Espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías a todos.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *6thpink wrote:*   Yo no tengo experiencia con este tipo de tarjetas, pero si veo qeu hay varias cosas que no pillï¿½is aquï¿½.
> 
> Para empezar, si vas a instalar x11-drm, no marques los mï¿½dulos en el kernel. Es como instalar alsa-drivers: si compilas los mï¿½dulos con ese paquete, no necesitas alsa en tu kernel, y solo te va a dar mï¿½s problemas. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

En este caso, compilar como módulo es igual a no compilarlo.

Peta porque x11-drm provee los mismo módulos que el kernel. Si locompilas en el kernel, no necesitas x11-drm, porque ya tienes dichos módulos en el mismo kernel. No has comprendido mi explicación del otro post.

De todas formas, esto era en relación con el problema que ZaPa tenía al cargar los módulos, ya que ese problema se ha solucionado, podemos asumir que los módulos (ya sea externos o internos al kenel) están funcionando bien.

El resto del problema os lo dejo a vosotros, no tengo ni idea sobre chips gráficos de Intel.  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Peta porque x11-drm provee los mismo mï¿½dulos que el kernel. Si locompilas en el kernel, no necesitas x11-drm, porque ya tienes dichos mï¿½dulos en el mismo kernel. No has comprendido mi explicaciï¿½n del otro post.

 

Vale ahora ya entiendo el razonamiento. Sorry

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno pues sigo sin aceleración 3d ni opengl a alguien se le ocurre algo?

Saludos y muchisimas gracías por vuestra ayuda.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo ya no sÃ© qeu mÃ¡s decirte... en serio, si hago los pasos que te he dicho, la tengo, y lo hemos repasado tantas veces que no sÃ© que decir...

Cada vez que instalas un nuevo kernel debes tenerla en uenta....

Hagamoslo al revÃ©s, explicanos tu como lo harias o como lo haces.

Has rellenado ya tu make.conf?

----------

## ZaPa

Como dije anteriormente he copiado y pegado el make.conf tal cual me lo facilitaba el anterior usuario, pues, con ese make, reinicie e emergi el x11; despues de esto le hice el eselect y nada sin aceleración gráfica.

Y bueno, el sistema carga los modulos perfectamente:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   28672  1 

drm                   109080  2 i915

intel_agp              23580  1 

agpgart                27592  3 drm,intel_agp

```

Pues yo lo hice como me lo dijistes vosotros, me podriais explicar paso a paso desde lo principal desde arriba, como se haría paso a paso? os lo agradecería mucho ya qué estoi un poco cansadito de ver que no funciona.

Saludos.

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Si ya tienes los módulos cargados al pelo y el video aun no reconoce el 3D seguro ya es problema de tu xorg.conf y el opengl. Recomendaciones? sencillo solo sigue la guia de wiki que te hemos dado anteriormente y deberia funcionar, es solo de hacerlo con calma y paso a paso, recuerda que la prisa solo deja cansancio y malos ratos.

Tengo gente con casi nula experiencia y en un par de horas siguiendo la guia han logrado poner el beryl en laptops con esa gráfica.

----------

## sefirotsama

No hagas copy & paste full de todas las configuraciones que te pasen. Si te ponen un xorg.conf lo que debes hacer es inspirarte en el o tomarlo de ejemplo, tal vez no todo tu hardware coincida con quien lo enviÃ³ no? Si te copias todas mis USE del make.conf el sistema tuyo le pillarÃ  un patatÃºs a menos que uses kde...

No sÃ© que decirte, no hay configuraciones unicas y se trata de que lo hagas tu.

EnseÃ±a, de nuevo tu make.conf y te lo corrijo o aÃ±ado cosas. Cuando lo hayas hecho por el kernel y por ultimo si no furula a por el xorg y opengl.

Si despues de esto no te va envia tu maquina a 4o milenio...

----------

## achaw

El GRAN problema de todo esto es que Zapa se sigue empeñando en no leer la documentacion ni los howto, y espera que le den la solucion paso a paso, como el mismo lo pidio en un mensaje anterior de este post.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> El GRAN problema de todo esto es que Zapa se sigue empeñando en no leer la documentacion ni los howto

 

Exacto.. Sinceramente uno se cansa en este tipo de situaciones. Hoy ya ni me fijo en los posts de zapa a decir verdad.

Espero que mi comentario no moleste.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El GRAN problema de todo esto es que Zapa se sigue empeï¿½ando en no leer la documentacion ni los howto 
> 
> Exacto.. Sinceramente uno se cansa en este tipo de situaciones. Hoy ya ni me fijo en los posts de zapa a decir verdad.
> 
> Espero que mi comentario no moleste.

 

Sabe mal... pero va ser eso al final.

----------

## ekz

Quizas añadir la use opengl y dri..

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ explainuseflag opengl

Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

ekz@localhost ~ $ explainuseflag dri

Enable direct rendering: used for accelerated 3D and some 2D, like DMA

```

SAludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, bueno, como ya dije anteriormente he seguido 2 manuales para intentar hacer esto, el primero que me facilitarón:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_%28855GM%29_chipsets

y despues el howto para el acer y nada de nada.

Las uses las tengo y nada de nada.

Bueno voi a seguir probando.

Saludos.

Muchas gracías.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, he repasado 20 veces esto, y bueno, como he dicho antes he seguido el manual de wiki que me han facilitado, aver si me pueden ayudar, voi a dejar aqui todo para ver donde me estoi equivocando, veamos.

En el Kernel, como dice en el manual lo tengo marcado asi:

```

Processor type and features

  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 

Device Drivers

  Graphics Support -->

     [*] Support Frame Buffer Devices

     <*> Intel 830M ... (Experimental)

  Character devices  --->

   --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

   ---   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

      <*> Intel 830M ... -->

             i915

```

Despues de marcar todas estas opciones, hacemos un: make && make modules_install && make install.

Okey, hasta ahi perfecto, ahora configuramos el xorg.conf, que lo tengo como díce en el manual, aquí lo pueden ver:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Y bueno, ya está todo correcto, ahora reiniciamos y compruebo si tengo aceleración:

```

localhost zapa # glxinfo | grep direct

i915 DRI driver expected DDX version 1-1.5.x but got version 1.4.1

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Y nada de nada, sin aceleración  :Sad:  .

He seguido el primer paso del manual de wiki y sigue esto igual.

¿Algúna idea?

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## achaw

Seguis compilando a mano, Zapa? porq el make.conf uses y demas yerbas no valen para nada si no usas portage como te dijo 6thpink en este otro post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-556474.html

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, achaw no he puesto aquí nada de las uses y demás configuraciones del make.conf.

Como pusé arriba seguí todos los pasos y la aceleración por desgracía sigue sin funciónar.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías.

----------

